# china-drive



## Semo (9 April 2011)

http://blog.jitbit.com/2011/04/chinese-magic-drive.html



Kaum zu glauben, dass es sich lohnt, ein solches System zu entwickeln um hinterher ein paar "Euros" am Material zu sparen. (Ne richtige 750GB-Platte hat n' Kollege aus China für umgerechnet 45 € mitgebracht...


----------



## IBFS (9 April 2011)

Semo schrieb:


> http://blog.jitbit.com/2011/04/chinese-magic-drive.html
> 
> 
> 
> Kaum zu glauben, dass es sich lohnt, ein solches System zu entwickeln um hinterher ein paar "Euros" am Material zu sparen. (Ne richtige 750GB-Platte hat n' Kollege aus China für umgerechnet 45 € mitgebracht...




DAS IST SOWASS VON KRANK  *ROFL*

Frank


----------



## eYe (9 April 2011)

Alter Trick in neuer Verpackung ^^

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Datenverluste-durch-manipulierte-USB-Sticks-173028.html


----------

